# Dorman intake manifold 1.4 defect!



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

That's why I buy OEM intake manifolds.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Dorman intake manifolds are fantastic, one version doesn’t work for older Cruzes, what year is yours?


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

I have a dorman on mine with the v2 kit and never had issues


----------



## SanyaS (Jan 31, 2021)

I received notice from GM about this. They said if you were experiencing any of the symptoms to take it to a certified dealership for repairs. I had some of the misfire, jerking while stopping, lunging, etc., but no check engine light. I called the dealership and they want to charge $100-$150 just to take a look and determine if that is truly the cause. I don’t trust that they would actually tell the truth about it, and say the cause was something else.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

SanyaS said:


> I received notice from GM about this. They said if you were experiencing any of the symptoms to take it to a certified dealership for repairs. I had some of the misfire, jerking while stopping, lunging, etc., but no check engine light. I called the dealership and they want to charge $100-$150 just to take a look and determine if that is truly the cause. I don’t trust that they would actually tell the truth about it, and say the cause was something else.


Welcome to the forum. 

Diagnostics aren't free. Is there a reason that you are so untrusting?


----------



## Nameisjeff (Jan 22, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Dorman intake manifolds are fantastic, one version doesn’t work for older Cruzes, what year is yours?


Its a 2011 but still it wont work on any since the map wouldnt work


----------



## Nameisjeff (Jan 22, 2021)

Diamond193 said:


> I have a dorman on mine with the v2 kit and never had issues


I think i have a one off defect


----------



## Nameisjeff (Jan 22, 2021)

JLL said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Diagnostics aren't free. Is there a reason that you are so untrusting?


I agree! Thats the average price of diag


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Nameisjeff said:


> I agree! Thats the average price of diag


I was a service advisor for a decade. When I would get a customer who would complain about diagnostic charges, the conversation would almost always go like this:

ME: "Do you work for free, Mr. Smith?"

Customer: "No, of course not".

ME: "Our technicians don't either, and they deserve to be compensated for the hard work that they do."

Customer: "OK, let me know what you find."


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Nameisjeff said:


> Its a 2011 but still it wont work on any since the map wouldnt work


The Dorman has space for one MAP, the 2011 has two. You used a part that isn’t for your car.


----------



## SanyaS (Jan 31, 2021)

SanyaS said:


> I received notice from GM about this. They said if you were experiencing any of the symptoms to take it to a certified dealership for repairs. I had some of the misfire, jerking while stopping, lunging, etc., but no check engine light. I called the dealership and they want to charge $100-$150 just to take a look and determine if that is truly the cause. I don’t trust that they would actually tell the truth about it, and say the cause was something else.


The dealership I bought the car from was not forthcoming with issues with the vehicle.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

SanyaS said:


> The dealership I bought the car from was not forthcoming with issues with the vehicle.


To be far, the dealer was probably unaware of the issues with the vehicle when you purchased it. The reason that I say this, is because if the vehicle had obvious issues when you test drove and purchased the car, you wouldn't have bought it.

What the general population does not understand is that even the most skilled technician won't know that a vehicle has issues if the vehicle is not "acting up" at the time.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

@XtremeRevolution


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

It fits 2012 and up. Dorman Products - 615-380


----------



## Nameisjeff (Jan 22, 2021)

JLL said:


> I was a service advisor for a decade. When I would get a customer who would complain about diagnostic charges, the conversation would almost always go like this:
> 
> ME: "Do you work for free?"
> 
> ...


Yeah been there. As a technician i would apperciate hearing that one ahha!


Thebigzeus said:


> The Dorman has space for one MAP, the 2011 has two. You used a part that isn’t for your car.


I get that but it wouldnt work on a 2012 either since the hole into the intake manifold wasnt drilled all the way in. For the baro sensor i just zip tied it up since all it does it measure atmosphere. Doesnt need to be in the manifold. My point is the hole for the baro was there but didnt have any pressure from the intake going into it. Make sense?


----------



## Nameisjeff (Jan 22, 2021)

Nameisjeff said:


> Yeah been there. As a technician i would apperciate hearing that one ahha!
> 
> I get that but it wouldnt work on a 2012 either since the hole into the intake manifold wasnt drilled all the way in. For the baro sensor i just zip tied it up since all it does it measure atmosphere. Doesnt need to be in the manifold. My point is the hole for the baro was there but didnt have any pressure from the intake going into it. Make sense?


Sorry the hole for the map wasnt drilled all the way in**


----------



## Mikeb8452 (Aug 9, 2016)

Napa also has a “fixed” intake, described on their know how site. It has a retaining piece that sounds a lot like how I’m hearing the Dorman one described. Mine (NAPA) arrives tomorrow. Obviously, I shouldn’t have much to say about it’s function anytime soon. 
A very long story short, I was able to obtain a special coverage that was similar to B2B until 106K Mi, because my cars a turd and I’ve had just about every problem at least twice. That turns into a pumpkin in less than 1k. It wouldn’t be any stretch to say I’ve had almost all problems I have seen mention, a few twice, and some more, especially anything that involves the engine needing a tight seal. Even 2 front mains. 
The Napa part # NOE 60215541. It’s late and I don’t remember the rules here about links so I’ll say search “ 1.4 ecotec oil burning napa” and it should show up at or near the top. I’m hoping replacing my intake early will save me at least from having to do a front main on my dime. NAPA take credit for the fix on theirs, don’t know how that compares to the Dorman model.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mikeb8452 said:


> Napa also has a “fixed” intake, described on their know how site. It has a retaining piece that sounds a lot like how I’m hearing the Dorman one described. Mine (NAPA) arrives tomorrow. Obviously, I shouldn’t have much to say about it’s function anytime soon.
> A very long story short, I was able to obtain a special coverage that was similar to B2B until 106K Mi, because my cars a turd and I’ve had just about every problem at least twice. That turns into a pumpkin in less than 1k. It wouldn’t be any stretch to say I’ve had almost all problems I have seen mention, a few twice, and some more, especially anything that involves the engine needing a tight seal. Even 2 front mains.
> The Napa part # NOE 60215541. It’s late and I don’t remember the rules here about links so I’ll say search “ 1.4 ecotec oil burning napa” and it should show up at or near the top. I’m hoping replacing my intake early will save me at least from having to do a front main on my dime. NAPA take credit for the fix on theirs, don’t know how that compares to the Dorman model.


That is a Dorman intake with a napa part number. Look at the symbol on the top of the manifold.....


----------



## Mikeb8452 (Aug 9, 2016)

JLL said:


> That is a Dorman intake with a napa part number. Look at the symbol on the top of the manifold.....


Thanks. That solves the is it better question.


----------

